# pros&cons



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I think glass looks better and more "upscale". It's also pretty easy to heat in water if it crystallizes, whereas plastic containers will probably warp. A lot of customers like the plastic because it's squeezable and won't break if you drop it.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Plastic is a lot lighter if used for mailing, and less breakable, both getting the empties to me and sending product to customers. In the store here I use mostly glass, honey I sell through the mail I use mostly plastic.
I don't like the idea that plastic might 'outgas' plus, like previously mentioned, doesn't reheat as well. 
My customers seem to like glass the best, as do I, but they like the plastic honey bears too, so I use them too.
Sheri


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Less shipping costs on the plastic.


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

John what do you mean about OUTGAS?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I was afraid someone would ask about that, lol. I am by no means as expert, but I think most people have heard of certain compounds, some of which can cause cancer, some of which mimic hormones, being released from some plastics. They Have been reported as being released from outgassing, and as leaching, advancing theories that they might have future impacts unforeseen.
I am of the opinion that it is mainly a problem when the plastic is heated, but not always. I am one who tends to err on the side of caution when it comes to doing questionable things I don't need to do, and using plastic containers when I don't have to, is one of them.
I've been known to hug trees too.  
Sheri


----------



## kenr (Sep 25, 2005)

So do I just before I cut it down


----------

